# I laughed SO hard



## MissJillian (Jul 11, 2011)

I was looking for tegu unpacking videos on youtube and I found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGj2s_bcz_Q

Who takes time out of their life to make that? I mean, really? 

Good lord. 



MissJillian said:


> I was looking for tegu unpacking videos on youtube and I found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGj2s_bcz_Q
> 
> Who takes time out of their life to make that? I mean, really?
> 
> Good lord.



Not to mention, it's down right creepy.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 11, 2011)

mee too when i saw that lol they act like he needs a like a huge farm. what does he want to see a million tegu babys roaming around outside bobbys house lol hes great guy who care about tegus and if he does import hell of nice imports bobby lol


----------



## xocrieox (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah i saw that awhile ago and thought it was funny too.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw this video a while ago somebody was posting it on here and a couple other sites,its funny but at the same time childish,i mean talk about no life,his stock speaks for its self bottom line,there will always be haters hating.


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah haha there's going to be a tegu ranch and Bobby is going to be riding around on horseback herding the babies into boxes.


----------



## tora (Jul 11, 2011)

Rofl. No eggs, yet there's videos up of his gu's hatching, and his breeders. 
Whoever made that must have been rubbed the wrong way by Mr. Hill to try and ruin his rep like that. 



MissJillian said:


> Yeah haha there's going to be a tegu ranch and Bobby is going to be riding around on horseback herding the babies into boxes.



Oh my god your comment has me cracking up. XD


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2011)

Yah we had an issue with a disgruntled ex-member earlier this year...


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> Yah we had an issue with a disgruntled ex-member earlier this year...



Do you think they made the vid? It's just so stalker-ish, I can hardly believe it.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jul 11, 2011)

I know I saw this too, so creepy !


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2011)

This is the first time i've seen the video but that was the information they were trying to spam us with here. I flagged the video as bullying. I hope you all do the same. Bobby shouldn't be harassed like that.


----------



## Jason (Jul 11, 2011)

MissJillian said:


> Yeah haha there's going to be a tegu ranch and Bobby is going to be riding around on horseback herding the babies into boxes.


That damn near split my ribs!
I think it's true tho. I thought i saw him last year lassoing a couple reds. He's not horseback though, he rides an extreme giant.


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> This is the first time i've seen the video but that was the information they were trying to spam us with here. I flagged the video as bullying. I hope you all do the same. Bobby shouldn't be harassed like that.




I completely agree. I'm sure all of us can do that for him.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw this a while back, and flagged it, but it seems even youtube knows this Vid is a bunch of Bull so they don't even bother to take it down (lol xD)


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Jul 11, 2011)

Rollin, Rollin, Rollin
Keep those Tegus rollin
Their bellies there a'swollen
Rawhide!!!

Move em on, Head em up
Head em up, Move em on
Move em on, Head em up
RAWHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!

Keep on wranglin' Bobby Hill...


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 11, 2011)

CrankbaitJedi said:


> Rollin, Rollin, Rollin
> Keep those Tegus rollin
> Their bellies there a'swollen
> Rawhide!!!
> ...



My roommate is now staring at me because I laughed so hard I snorted. Thank you.


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Jul 11, 2011)

A snort-jerker, eh? Sweet (taking a bow). 

Thanks for the thread, first time I had seen that hard-hitting tegu importing expose.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah i remember this guy, its a freaking shame i hope he didnt think he wa really persuading people not to buy from bobby, i mean come on seriously if he imported why cant anyone else import extreme giant? And why does why tegu looks identical to his parents?


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jason said:


> MissJillian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah haha there's going to be a tegu ranch and Bobby is going to be riding around on horseback herding the babies into boxes.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha that's TO FUNNY!


----------



## chelvis (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh no not this again. This was spamed on Kingsnake, on fuana, on the other tegu forum and here like a few months back. The dude has no life! I think he also went digging for info on another member too. 

lol love the jokes those!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 11, 2011)

CrankbaitJedi said:


> Rollin, Rollin, Rollin
> Keep those Tegus rollin
> Their bellies there a'swollen
> Rawhide!!!
> ...



Bobbys rollin, that guys trollin

Edit: the video creator, not you crankbait


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw those pics posted on fauna's BOI threads...yeah I thought it was really INSANELY WEIRD


----------

